# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Γιατι η ταση σε ενα Μ/Σ αυξανεται με χωρητικο φορτιο?

## michaelcom

Σημερα στο εργαστηριο βαλαμε ενα ωμικο-χωρητικο φορτιο σε ενα Μ/Σ.

Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι η ταση αυξηθηκε πχ απο 230 εγινε 245. Μετα που το καναμε με ωμικο-επαγωγικο η ταση επεφτε κατακορυφα.

Ρωτησα τον καθηγητη και μου λεει δεν ηρθες θεωρια εε??? και δεν μου ειπε....(η αληθεια ειναι δεν πηγα..... :Blushing: )

Απο τοτε λοιπον εχω φαει τα βιβλια και προσπαθω να βγαλω μια ακρη. Απ οτι εχω καταλαβει αυτο συμβαινει επειδη βελτιστοποιείται ο συντελεστης ισχυος, αλλα αν οντως ειναι αυτο, δεν παει να πει οτι στην μεγιστη ταση θα εχουμε συντελεστη 1? και δεν θα υπαρχει ενα οριο πχ αν βαλουμε ενα πολυ μεγαλο χωρητικο φορτιο δεν θα πεσει παλι η ταση?

----------


## SProg

Τι σχολη εισαι;

----------


## michaelcom

> Τι σχολη εισαι;



αχαχα πω ρε φιλε αστραπη εισαι :P 

Ηλεκτρολογος Τει Ηρακλειου

----------


## SProg

Σελ 14 κατω κατω:

http://users.teilar.gr/~trogadas/MIX.../theoriaDC.pdf

----------

CybEng (30-10-15), 

gethag (30-10-15)

----------


## michaelcom

Τελεια οτι ακριβως χρειαζομουν γενικα ολες αυτες οι σημειωσεις σε ευχαριστω.

Απλα επειδη ειμαι λιγο χαζος, εαν η πηγη μας ειχε ωμικη εσωτερικη αντισταση οπως πχ αν περναμε το ημιτονο απο μια διαταξη με τρανζιστορ και ας θεωρησουμε οτι ειναι ολα γραμικα θα συνεβαινε το ιδιο?

Btw κι εσυ φοιτητης ?

----------


## gethag

> http://users.teilar.gr/~trogadas/MIX.../theoriaDC.pdf



Πολύ καλές οι σημειώσεις!!! :Thumbup1:

----------


## FILMAN

Με χωρητικό φορτίο αυξάνεται η τάση και με επαγωγικό πέφτει, ή ανάποδα;

----------


## SProg

> Με χωρητικό φορτίο αυξάνεται η τάση και με επαγωγικό πέφτει, ή ανάποδα;



Ωμικο και επαγωγικο φορτιο πεφτει (αντισταση και μοτερ) , χωρητικο αυξανεται

----------


## FILMAN

Είχα την αίσθηση ότι είναι ανάποδα αλλά δεν επιμένω, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος...

----------


## bolsevikos

> Πολύ καλές οι σημειώσεις!!!



    Όντως   !

----------


## michaelcom

> Είχα την αίσθηση ότι είναι ανάποδα αλλά δεν επιμένω, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος...




Όχι σίγουρα με χωρητικό αυξάνεται, αλλά ακόμα νομιζω πως δεν το έχω καταλάβει πλήρες γιατί συμβαίνει αυτο

----------


## lepouras

> δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος...



Φίλιππε με τρομάζεις. :W00t:  είσαι καλά? νιώθεις καμιά αδιαθεσία? :Blink:  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί βρε, είπε κανείς ότι τα ξέρω όλα;  :Tongue2:

----------


## alpha uk

> Γιατί βρε, είπε κανείς ότι τα ξέρω όλα;



 Εγώ  πάντως τρόμαξα . Είσαι  σίγουρος  ότι  δεν  έχεις καμιά  αδιαθεσια ?  😱😜

----------


## FILMAN

Μια χαρά είμαι, μην αγχώνεστε. Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να τροφοδοτήσω ένα μετασχηματιστή 230V / 12V, 500VA. Τα χοντρά καλώδια δεν είναι τα 230V;  :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> Μια χαρά είμαι, μην αγχώνεστε. Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να τροφοδοτήσω ένα μετασχηματιστή 230V / 12V, 500VA. Τα χοντρά καλώδια δεν είναι τα 230V;



  διαχείριση γρήγορα βρείτε ΙΡ και διεύθυνση. έχουμε έκτακτο περιστατικό. :W00t: 
δεν σε φοβάμαι βρε σίγουρα θα έχεις βάλει μικρή ασφάλεια για την δοκιμή(100άρα είπαμε ε?????) :Lol: 
πάντως αν κατάλαβες το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό(με τον μετασχηματιστή όχι του εγκεφαλικού :Biggrin: ) δεν το κάνεις και λίγο λιανά σε εμάς(εμένα τουλάχιστον) που κάπου χάσαμε επεισόδια?

----------


## SProg

> Μια χαρά είμαι, μην αγχώνεστε. Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να τροφοδοτήσω ένα μετασχηματιστή 230V / 12V, 500VA. Τα χοντρά καλώδια δεν είναι τα 230V;




Και εγω δοκιμες κανω.. συνδιασμους καλωδιων !

PIC_1641.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Εντάξει επέζησα

Γιάννη, όχι, θυμάμαι ότι το κάναμε στην ηλεκτροτεχνία αλλά δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες (φάνηκε νομίζω)...

----------


## michaelcom

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος απ όσα έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταιο καιρό που το ψάχνω είναι λογο του pf. Δηλαδή βελτιστοποιεί το pf του Μ_Σ ,λογο των απωλειών πυρήνα....

Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως είναι αυτό, αν κάποιος ξέρει σίγουρα ας επιβεβαιωσει

----------


## herctrap

> amber alert για τον Φίλιππο
> Δεν θυμάμαι να μην απάντησε ποτέ σε κάτι για τις ηλεκτρικές μηχανές και όχι μόνο




sry για το offtopic

----------


## SProg

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλη η απαντηση, εχω λιωσει το βιβλιο του Chapman και Malvino αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## alpha uk

> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος απ όσα έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταιο καιρό που το ψάχνω είναι λογο του pf. Δηλαδή βελτιστοποιεί το pf του Μ_Σ ,λογο των απωλειών πυρήνα....
> 
> Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως είναι αυτό, αν κάποιος ξέρει σίγουρα ας επιβεβαιωσει



 Ναι  έχει να  κάνει  με  τον PF Το συν.φ Την  διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ  τασεως και έντασης . Με  την RMS τάση (230ν)και με  peak to peak voltage  (x 1.414) Όταν  το  φορτίο είναι  χωρητικο το  συν.φ είναι  κοντά  στο  1 (0.95) οπότε  και η τάση  ανεβαίνει

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα.
  Μπας και οφείλεται στο συντονισμό σειράς, που εκεί έχομε αύξηση τάσης.   
  Αν έγραψα κοτσάνα παράκληση μη χτυπάτε.

----------


## Fixxxer

> αχαχα πω ρε φιλε αστραπη εισαι :P 
> 
> Ηλεκτρολογος Τει Ηρακλειου




Κι γω εκει σπουδασα...
Σε ποιο μαθημα τα κανετε αυτα? Μηχανες? Μετρησεις? ΣΗΕ?
Εχει αλλαξει το προγραμμα σπουδων απο τοτε που ημουν εγω γι αυτο ρωταω, εμεις τα καναμε στις μηχανες...
Ποιος σας κανει?
Αν εχεις το βιβλιο του Chapman (Ηλεκτρικες Μηχανες) θα βρεις την απαντηση που θες...

----------


## Fixxxer

> Ναι  έχει να  κάνει  με  τον PF Το συν.φ Την  διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ  τασεως και έντασης . Με  την RMS τάση (230ν)και με  peak to peak voltage  (x 1.414) Όταν  το  φορτίο είναι  χωρητικο το  συν.φ είναι  κοντά  στο  1 (0.95) οπότε  και η τάση  ανεβαίνει



Εχει να κανει με τα διανυσματικα μεγεθη...

----------


## michaelcom

> Κι γω εκει σπουδασα...
> Σε ποιο μαθημα τα κανετε αυτα? Μηχανες? Μετρησεις? ΣΗΕ?
> Εχει αλλαξει το προγραμμα σπουδων απο τοτε που ημουν εγω γι αυτο ρωταω, εμεις τα καναμε στις μηχανες...
> Ποιος σας κανει?
> Αν εχεις το βιβλιο του Chapman (Ηλεκτρικες Μηχανες) θα βρεις την απαντηση που θες...




το κανουμε στις μηχανες παραδοξως εχω ξεσκονισει 2 κεφαλαια μεχρι τωρα και ακομα τπτ.... τα εχω μαθει απ εξω :P παντως θα την βρω την απαντηση, αμα δεν την βρω θα τρελαθω στο τελος.. Μας κανει ο κ.Συλλιγνακης

----------


## SProg

> Αν εχεις το βιβλιο του Chapman (Ηλεκτρικες Μηχανες) θα βρεις την απαντηση που θες...




Φυσικα και το εχω.Αυτο ελειπε Aυτοματιστης να μην εχω το καλυτερο βιβλιο για κινητηρες...

Θα εχεις καταλαβει οτι το δυσκολοτερο στον ηλεκτρισμο ειναι τα βασικα.Ο νομος του Ohm δεν ειναι για παραδειγμα ενας απλος τυπος.







> Εχει να κανει με τα διανυσματικα μεγεθη...



Δεν ειναι απαντηση αυτο..

----------


## michaelcom

> Καλησπέρα.
>   Μπας και οφείλεται στο συντονισμό σειράς, που εκεί έχομε αύξηση τάσης.   
>   Αν έγραψα κοτσάνα παράκληση μη χτυπάτε.



χωρις να ειμαι κι γω σιγουρος, δεν νομιζω να ειναι συντονισμος διοτι στον συντονισμο εχεις ενα πολυ πολυ μικρο ευρος για να συντονισει, ενω η ταση ανεβαινε σχεδον γραμμικα..

----------


## michaelcom

> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλη η απαντηση, εχω λιωσει το βιβλιο του Chapman και Malvino αλλα τιποτα.



Κι γω τα ιδια.... οι σημειωσεις που εστειλες ειναι πολυ καλες αλλα δεν μιλανε τοσο για τον λογο που υπαρχει αυτο το "φαινομενο" δεν μπαινει εις βαθος ουτε στα μαθηματικα ουτε στην φυσικη του.

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&so...58874994&rct=j Ίσως αυτό  να  σού  δώσει  μερικές  απαντήσεις

----------


## Fixxxer

> το κανουμε στις μηχανες παραδοξως εχω ξεσκονισει 2 κεφαλαια μεχρι τωρα και ακομα τπτ.... τα εχω μαθει απ εξω :P παντως θα την βρω την απαντηση, αμα δεν την βρω θα τρελαθω στο τελος.. Μας κανει ο κ.Συλλιγνακης




Μας εκανε ΣΗΕ Ι (μετα τον Θαλη τον λεγομενο παππου αν τον ειχες ακουσει) ποτε δεν μου αρεσε σαν καθηγητης αλλα τελος παντων...





> Φυσικα και το εχω.Αυτο ελειπε Aυτοματιστης να μην εχω το καλυτερο βιβλιο για κινητηρες...
> 
> Θα εχεις καταλαβει οτι το δυσκολοτερο στον ηλεκτρισμο ειναι τα βασικα.Ο νομος του Ohm δεν ειναι για παραδειγμα ενας απλος τυπος.
> 
> Δεν ειναι απαντηση αυτο..




Φιλε Σαββα συμφωνω για τον νομο του Ohm...
Φυσικα και δεν εδωσα απαντηση επειδη υπαρχει στο βιβλιο του Chapman, (ειναι 2-3 σελιδες η απαντηση), απλα εδωσα ενα τυρακι... :Tongue2:

----------


## FILMAN

Τί έγινε, όλος ο παλιός ο κόσμος μαζεύτηκε εδώ! Γεια σου Ηρακλή, γεια σου Ηλία!

----------


## micalis

Στα άκρα του παραλλήλου κυκλώματος παρουσιάζεται υπέρταση ενώ στο κύκλωμα σειράς παρουσιάζεται υπερένταση..Από το βιβλίο ηλεκτροτεχνία Ευγενιδου Ιδρύματος.

----------


## SProg

Κανεις δεν απανταει.

Αυξανεται, το ξερουμε.
Εχει σχεση με τα διανυσματα τασης-ρευματος, το ξερουμε.
Εχει σχεση με το PF, το ξερουμε.


Ουτε στο βιβλιο του Chapman υπαρχει ξεκαθαρη απαντηση !

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Στα άκρα του παραλλήλου κυκλώματος παρουσιάζεται υπέρταση ενώ στο κύκλωμα σειράς παρουσιάζεται υπερένταση..Από το βιβλίο ηλεκτροτεχνία Ευγενιδου Ιδρύματος.




  Όχι αντίθετα τα γράφει, Γ τόμος ηλεκτρολογίας ( κόκκινα) του Ευγενίδη, σελ 87 και........

----------


## Memos

Από ότι φένεται χάσατε πάρα πολλά ... μαθήματα. Συνοπτικά έχει να κάνει με την εμπέδηση από πυκνωτή ή απο πηνίο ή και τα δύο μαζί. Θα το πω αρκετά απλά για να το καταλάβεται σαν λειτουργία έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να καταλάβετε και τους τύπους. Στο πηνίο δεν αρέσουν οι μεταβολλές και έτσι δημιουργεί αντίσταση σε μεταβαλλόμενα ρεύματα και για αυτό τον λό́γο το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι ποιό πίσω κατά 90 μοίρες από την τάση εισόδου σε ημιτονοειδές ρεύμα. Το αντίστροφο γίνεται με τον πυκνωτή κάνοντας το ρεύμα να είναι ποιό μπροστά κατά 90 μοίρες από την τάση εισόδου και όπως ξέρουμε ο πυκνωτής σε συνεχέ́ς ρεύμα διακόπτει το ρεύμα στους οπλισμούς του όταν η τά́ση των φορτίων που έχει συσσορεύσει, φτάσει την κορυφή́ τά́σης εισόδου Vpeak στη θετική περίοδο για παράδειγμα. Οπότε στο ημιτονοειδές όταν θα αρχίσει να πέφτει η τά́ση στα άκρα του, θα ξεκινήσει να αποφορτίζετε γιατί για παράδειγμα την επόμενη χρονική στιγμή θα είναι κατά 1V μικρό́τερη οπότε θα υπάρχει διαφορά τάσης 1V προς την αντί́θετη φορά κοκ μέχρι να μηδενίσει η θετική περίοδος και θα συνεχίσει να φορτίζει ξανά στην αρνητική περίοδο. Ανάλογα με τα πόσα φορτία μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ο πυκνωτής τόσα φορτία θα δώσει και κατά την εκφόρτισή του, επομένος όσο ποιό πολλά φορτί́α αποθηκευτούν τόσο ποιό μεγάλη ένταση θα υπάρξει, επομένος τόσο ποιό μικρή αντίσταση θα έχει και την οποία για αυτό τον λόγο την ονομά́ζουμε χωριτική αντίσταση. Βάση αυτών μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ποιό εύκολα πως δουλεύουν σε παράλληλη ή σε σειριακή συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## leosedf

> διαχείριση γρήγορα βρείτε ΙΡ και διεύθυνση. έχουμε έκτακτο περιστατικό.
> δεν σε φοβάμαι βρε σίγουρα θα έχεις βάλει μικρή ασφάλεια για την δοκιμή(100άρα είπαμε ε?????)
> πάντως αν κατάλαβες το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό(με τον μετασχηματιστή όχι του εγκεφαλικού) δεν το κάνεις και λίγο λιανά σε εμάς(εμένα τουλάχιστον) που κάπου χάσαμε επεισόδια?



Πες του να πάει σε καθρέφτη και να δει αν έχει στραβώσει το στόμα του.
Ρώτα ρώτα  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> Από ότι φένεται χάσατε πάρα πολλά ... μαθήματα. Συνοπτικά έχει να κάνει με την εμπέδηση από πυκνωτή ή απο πηνίο ή και τα δύο μαζί. Θα το πω αρκετά απλά για να το καταλάβεται σαν λειτουργία έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να καταλάβετε και τους τύπους. *Στο πηνίο δεν αρέσουν οι μεταβολλές* και έτσι δημιουργεί αντίσταση σε μεταβαλλόμενα ρεύματα *και για αυτό τον λόγο το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι ποιό πίσω κατά 90 μοίρες* από την τάση εισόδου σε ημιτονοειδές ρεύμα. *Το αντίστροφο γίνεται με τον πυκνωτή κάνοντας το ρεύμα να είναι ποιό μπροστά κατά 90 μοίρες από την τάση εισόδου* και όπως ξέρουμε ο πυκνωτής σε συνεχές ρεύμα διακόπτει το ρεύμα στους οπλισμούς του όταν η τάση των φορτίων που έχει συσσορεύσει, φτάσει την κορυφή τάσης εισόδου Vpeak στη θετική περίοδο για παράδειγμα. Οπότε στο ημιτονοειδές όταν θα αρχίσει να πέφτει η τάση στα άκρα του, θα ξεκινήσει να αποφορτίζετε γιατί για παράδειγμα την επόμενη χρονική στιγμή θα είναι κατά 1V μικρότερη οπότε θα υπάρχει διαφορά τάσης 1V προς την αντίθετη φορά κοκ μέχρι να μηδενίσει η θετική περίοδος και θα συνεχίσει να φορτίζει ξανά στην αρνητική περίοδο. Ανάλογα με τα πόσα φορτία μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ο πυκνωτής τόσα φορτία θα δώσει και κατά την εκφόρτισή του, επομένος όσο ποιό πολλά φορτία αποθηκευτούν τόσο ποιό μεγάλη ένταση θα υπάρξει, επομένος τόσο ποιό μικρή αντίσταση θα έχει και την οποία για αυτό τον λόγο την ονομάζουμε χωριτική αντίσταση. Βάση αυτών μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ποιό εύκολα πως δουλεύουν σε παράλληλη ή σε σειριακή συνδεσμολογία.



Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο όρος "ρεύμα εξόδου" είναι εντελώς λάθος για ένα πηνίο. Το "δεν αρέσουν οι μεταβολλές" μάλλον θα μπορούσες να το εξηγήσεις πιο απλά με τον κανόνα του Lenz (εκτός κι αν έλειπες από το μάθημα εκείνη την ημέρα). "Το αντίστροφο που συμβαίνει στον πυκνωτή" τι ακριβώς είναι;

----------


## FILMAN

> Από ότι φένεται χάσατε πάρα πολλά ... μαθήματα. Συνοπτικά έχει να κάνει με την εμπέδηση από πυκνωτή ή απο πηνίο ή και τα δύο μαζί. Θα το πω αρκετά απλά για να το καταλάβεται σαν λειτουργία έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να καταλάβετε και τους τύπους. Στο πηνίο δεν αρέσουν οι μεταβολλές και έτσι δημιουργεί αντίσταση σε μεταβαλλόμενα ρεύματα και για αυτό τον λόΜγο το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι ποιό πίσω κατά 90 μοίρες από την τάση εισόδου σε ημιτονοειδές ρεύμα. Το αντίστροφο γίνεται με τον πυκνωτή κάνοντας το ρεύμα να είναι ποιό μπροστά κατά 90 μοίρες από την τάση εισόδου και όπως ξέρουμε ο πυκνωτής σε συνεχέΜς ρεύμα διακόπτει το ρεύμα στους οπλισμούς του όταν η τάΜση των φορτίων που έχει συσσορεύσει, φτάσει την κορυφήΜ τάΜσης εισόδου Vpeak στη θετική περίοδο για παράδειγμα. Οπότε στο ημιτονοειδές όταν θα αρχίσει να πέφτει η τάΜση στα άκρα του, θα ξεκινήσει να αποφορτίζετε γιατί για παράδειγμα την επόμενη χρονική στιγμή θα είναι κατά 1V μικρόΜτερη οπότε θα υπάρχει διαφορά τάσης 1V προς την αντίΜθετη φορά κοκ μέχρι να μηδενίσει η θετική περίοδος και θα συνεχίσει να φορτίζει ξανά στην αρνητική περίοδο. Ανάλογα με τα πόσα φορτία μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ο πυκνωτής τόσα φορτία θα δώσει και κατά την εκφόρτισή του, επομένος όσο ποιό πολλά φορτίΜα αποθηκευτούν τόσο ποιό μεγάλη ένταση θα υπάρξει, επομένος τόσο ποιό μικρή αντίσταση θα έχει και την οποία για αυτό τον λόγο την ονομάΜζουμε χωριτική αντίσταση. Βάση αυτών μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ποιό εύκολα πως δουλεύουν σε παράλληλη ή σε σειριακή συνδεσμολογία.



Τί σχέση έχουν αυτά με την τάση εξόδου ενός μετασχηματιστή αν του βάλουμε για φορτίο πηνίο ή πυκνωτή; Η τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή και η τάση εξόδου του μετασχηματιστή θα είναι ίσες αφού τα δυο αυτά είναι ενωμένα μεταξύ τους, ποια διαφορά θα υπάρχει λοιπόν;

----------


## Memos

> Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο όρος "ρεύμα εξόδου" είναι εντελώς λάθος για ένα πηνίο. Το "δεν αρέσουν οι μεταβολλές" μάλλον θα μπορούσες να το εξηγήσεις πιο απλά με τον κανόνα του Lenz (εκτός κι αν έλειπες από το μάθημα εκείνη την ημέρα). "Το αντίστροφο που συμβαίνει στον πυκνωτή" τι ακριβώς είναι;



Θέλοντας να επικεντρωθώ στην αρχή λειτουργίας και όχι σε τύπους και θεωρήματα που μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να τα βρει στα βιβλία και με όσο είναι το δυνατόν ποιό απλό τρόπο δεν αναπτύχθηκα στον κανόνα του Λενζ. Για το αν είναι σωστός ο ορισμός "ρεύμα εξόδου" είναι σχετικό με την απλότητα που ήθελα να επικρατήσω. Αν πραγματικά νομίζεις ότι είναι λάθος σαν ορισμός για το πηνίο όπως είπες, δώσε και μία εξήγηση που να τεκμηριώνει τη άποψή σου. Όσο για τον πυκνωτή, είναι "το αντίθετο" ο σωστός ορισμός.

----------


## pstratos

Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει τις προηγούμενες σελίδες, αυτό ειναι μια κλασική ερώτηση παγίδα που έθετα στους φοιτητές μας όταν μελετούσαν το RLC κύκλωμα τροφοδοτόυμενο από Μ/Σ σε διάφορες συχνότητες (μέσω ειδικού inverter).

πρέπει να σκεφτείς τα εξής:

Τι πραγματικά σου δείχνει το βολτόμετρό σου? (RMS / True rms / kati_pou_nomizei_oti-einai_rms)
Σε τι συχνότητα δουλεύει σωστά το κάθε οργανο -αμπερόμετρο / βολτόμετρο-
Τι είναι οι αρμονικές / υπάρχουν? Επηρρεάζουν την μέτρηση?

Τι κανόνες υσχίουν στα εναλλασόμενα? Νομος Ohm / Kirchof?

Σε μια φάση τους έβαζα να μετρήσουν την τάση σε κάθε στοιχείο του κυκλώματος, που ολα ηταν σε σειρά.
Το άθροιισμα των τάσεων ηταν μεγαλύτερο από την τάση της πηγής! Λογικό?

Γενικά αυτό το πείραμα έιναι πολυ καλό εκπαιδευτικό εργαλείο, μπορείς να ξεσκονίσεις από βασικό ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό, γραμική άλγεβρά, μιγαδική ανάλυση.... αλλά και δεξιότητες σχτετικά με χρήση πολυμέτρων, παλμογράφου, γεννήτριας

----------


## Memos

> Τί σχέση έχουν αυτά με την τάση εξόδου ενός μετασχηματιστή αν του βάλουμε για φορτίο πηνίο ή πυκνωτή; Η τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή και η τάση εξόδου του μετασχηματιστή θα είναι ίσες αφού τα δυο αυτά είναι ενωμένα μεταξύ τους, ποια διαφορά θα υπάρχει λοιπόν;



Η τάση που εφαρμόζεις θα έχει διαφορά φάσης με το ρεύμα που διαπερνά τον πυκνωτή ή το πηνίο. Σχετικά με το αρχικό ερώτημα, η τάση από επαγωγή (μετασχηματιστής) σου δίνει ασυντόνιστο ρεύμα,  συν ότι στα 230VAC έχουμε περίπου 325Vpp (peak to peak) και για αυτό πέρνεις αυτές τις μετρήσεις.

----------


## nestoras

Βρήκα χρόνο και επισύναψα ένα παράδειγμα που θα λύσει την απορία (λίγο στραβοσκαναρισμένο αλλά ΟΚ...).
Η ανύψωση/πτώση τάσης στην έξοδο οφείλεται στις επαγωγικές αντιδράσεις του ισοδύναμου (για ευκολότερη μελέτη) κυκλώματος του Μ/Σ.
Στο παράδειγμα που επισυνάπτω θεωρείται σταθερή η τάση στο δευτερεύον και μας δείχνει πως αλλάζει η τάση εισόδου. Θεωρώντας την τάση εισόδου σταθερή και ακολουθώντας το παράδειγμα μπορεί να αποδειχτεί αυτό που ακριβώς ψάχνεις.

Πηγή: Δημήτριος Παπαδόπουλος, "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ - ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ"

----------

michaelcom (27-12-15)

----------

